# new dark elf pics (corsairs+dreadlord)



## Lore-Colten (Mar 28, 2008)

http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/2505/photo0053cb0.jpg 
http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/6650/photo0048bu7.jpg 
http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/7954/photo0050kr6.jpg
http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/4043/photo0052hh5.jpg 
http://img185.imageshack.us/img185/2677/photo0049kz3.jpg 

a pick me up for all you dark elf players, wow, amazing


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

awesome my wife is going to flip, and I now see my corsair army finally getting in the works


----------

